# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  ME cover, 4. dio

## kahna

Ok.
Onda ovako:
1.Kahna Air flow - wetlands L 
2.Kahna Air flow - Rainforest M/L 
3.Smokvica Air flow - our oceans M
4.ivanche Air flow - our oceans L
naručujem.

----------


## ninaXY

Najnovije vijesti:
Hrvatska je na listi, S(kršitelj koda)ing iznosi 7,75 $, i nema više vraćanja razlike  :D

----------


## makka

ček, ček, to im je sad nova stranica?

jel nema više intro offera? 

ja ga ne vidim  :/ 

a taman sam htjela naručiti jedan   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## makka

nevermind, našla sam ga   :Smile:  

prsti brži od pameti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tea

ako netko bude narucivao, priklepam se za jednan coveric!  trep-trep  :Trep trep:

----------


## roby

Jao curke, ja danas naručla 5 AIO pelena. Da sam znala da se ovdje kolektivno naručuje.... poštarina mi je skoro kao i narudžba.... fuj

----------


## roby

I ja bih jedan Air flow-Rainforest/ M
NIje hića, kad bude-bude. Tko naručuje i kako se dogovarate oko plaćanja! ?

----------


## kahna

Stigli su coveri :D

----------


## Smokvica.

> Stigli su coveri :D


jeeeee :D

----------


## Teica

Bok!

Vjerovali ili ne, nama ME cover završio u smeću  :Sad:  

Nitko nije kriv, nije namjerno - zaboravili ponijeti prljavu pelenu i cover od frendice, ujutro došla teta čuvalica i frk tu vrećicu u smeće.
A mjesecima smo se dogovarali s jednom curom s foruma oko kupoprodaje dotičnog...

Dakle, sad nam treeeba cover, veličina M/L Airflow, kupili bi 2.

Možemo li se prikrpati nekome, plizz  :Smile:  ?

----------


## triplemama

:Crying or Very sad:    baš mi je žao teica   :Sad:

----------


## Teica

*Triplemama*, hvala na razumijevanju! 

Ali daj nemoj baš plakati  :Kiss:  

Neka je sve zlo u tome!

----------


## Teica

*Triplemama*, hvala na razumijevanju! 

Ali daj nemoj baš plakati  :Kiss:  

Neka je sve zlo u tome!

----------


## twinmama

Nadam se da mi nećete zamjeriti što sam se prikrpala na ovu temu
Naime,mi smo odavno bez ikakvih pelena
U jednoj ladici non-stop premećem par platnenih pelena što su nam još ostale.U našoj bliskoj okolici ima puno male djece i trudnica,ali nitko ne koristi platnene
Rado bi ih poklonila nekome tko će ih zaista nositi,a znam da je ovo pravo mjesto za to.Imam jedan ME cover airflow L savanna,SB pocket-fitted roza-L i jednu kamaris medeki.
Jedini je uvjet da sami dođete po to,mi smo u zg
 :Kiss:

----------


## roby

Sad ćete me ispljuvati, ali eto ja ovaj vikend isprobala ME cover i nije mi baš nešto sjeo...
Bolji mi imse vimsei thirsties - doduše ovdje sad ne govorim o izdržljivosti nego o dojmu opčenito.

----------


## petruška

vidim da je ovo tema o coverima i da su vecinom svi zadovoljni njima no mene zanimaju kakve su vam ME pelene? znam da ih ima 3 vrste pa ako moze koja pohvala/kritika na njih?   :Smile:

----------


## enela

> vidim da je ovo tema o coverima i da su vecinom svi zadovoljni njima no mene zanimaju kakve su vam ME pelene? znam da ih ima 3 vrste pa ako moze koja pohvala/kritika na njih?


Slatkica više ne nosi pelene, ali bila sam jako zadovoljna ME OS pelenom - uz njihov liner i tetru bila mi je najbolja noćna pelena. Platnene sam počela koristiti kad je imala 3-4 mjeseca i prvu ME OS sam kupila s njenih 5 mjeseci - do kraja pelenaštva (skinula sam noćnu prije 4 dana, sad ima 23 mjeseca i 13 kg) joj je odgovarala. ME AIO isto savršena pelena, nisam isprobavala previše AIO pelena (Bumkins, Cuddlebuns, Muttaqin, Popolini), ali njome sam bila zadovoljna.  Sad predkraj sam kupila jednu Sandy`s - kroj joj jednostavno nije odgovarao pa ne mogu reći kakva je pelena. Coveri - najbolji.

----------


## bauba

> vidim da je ovo tema o coverima i da su vecinom svi zadovoljni njima no mene zanimaju kakve su vam ME pelene? znam da ih ima 3 vrste pa ako moze koja pohvala/kritika na njih?


Nakon gotovo 12 mjeseci korištenja, ME OS su nam kao nove, jedino su unbleached izblijedile. 
I koveri su nam se pokazali uvjerljivo najbolji.
ME   :Heart:

----------


## petruška

Hvala Bauba i Enela  :D

----------


## slava

ME OS vjerojetno jedne od najkvalitetnijih pelena. Frotir je mekan i fino sjedaju, možda da su samo mrvicu uže među nogicama, ali mi to nije zapreka za kupovanje još.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Bok!
> 
> Vjerovali ili ne, nama ME cover završio u smeću  
> 
> Nitko nije kriv, nije namjerno - zaboravili ponijeti prljavu pelenu i cover od frendice, ujutro došla teta čuvalica i frk tu vrećicu u smeće.
> A mjesecima smo se dogovarali s jednom curom s foruma oko kupoprodaje dotičnog...
> 
> Dakle, sad nam treeeba cover, veličina M/L Airflow, kupili bi 2.
> 
> Možemo li se prikrpati nekome, plizz  ?


Jesi kupila covere?
Ja bi trebala frendici kupiti jedan pa ako se ja mogu prikrpati bila bih vam zahvalna   :Kiss:

----------


## mrla

ima netko tko mi naručio ME cover samnom?

----------


## mrla

ili možda preporuka za neke druge... bitna mi je brza isporuka i nemam love na bacanje...
imamo 2 komada SMIB-ovih i 2 ME covera. zadnjih nekoliko dana ju presvlačim nekoliko puta dnevno jer promoče (SMIB) i to ne kod nogica nego po kompletnoj površini guze. odjeća joj nije vlažna nego totalno mokra - za "žmiknuti". ne kužim kaj se desilo sa tim zaštitnim gaćicama. normalno sam ih prala na 40, tu i tamo na 60 stupnjeva...

----------


## emira

Zanima me da li mogu naručiti više od 1 introductory offera od ME u jednoj naruđbi?? tnx

----------


## Smokvica.

> Zanima me da li mogu naručiti više od 1 introductory offera od ME u jednoj naruđbi?? tnx


Pise samo 1 po osobi. Ja sam ti to riješila tako da sam narucila na svoju, sestrinu i maminu adresu, a platila sam sa iste kartice, i nije bilo problema. Sad planiram narucit jos preko susjeda  :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> Sad planiram narucit jos preko susjeda


Eto zašto je dobro biti dobar sa što više ljudi iz kvarta   :Laughing:

----------


## Smokvica.

[quote="kloklo"]


> Sad planiram narucit jos preko susjeda


Eto zašto je dobro biti dobar sa što više ljudi iz kvarta   :Laughing: [/quote

Žalosno je samo što sam ih upoznala tek kad sam psa kupila :/

----------


## emira

Ali mi je glupo da imaju "kućicu" u koju upisuješ količinu. Kaj ako imam blizance npr?   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Ali mi je glupo da imaju "kućicu" u koju upisuješ količinu. Kaj ako imam blizance npr?


Pa probaj, nemaš što izgubiti, zar ne?

----------


## mrla

nitko nije zainteresiran za kupnju?

----------


## emira

još jedno pitanje; ako sam ograničena na kupnju samo jednog intro offera mogu li skupa s njim naručiti npr. još jednu pelenu i cover da dođe sve u istom paketu?

----------


## kahna

emira, probaj im poslati mail i pitaj dali može tako.

----------


## silki

> Zanima me da li mogu naručiti više od 1 introductory offera od ME u jednoj naruđbi?? tnx


ja naručila. narudžba i uplata su prošle. fora je u tome da su mi samo prepolovili narudžbu tj. razdvojili 2 introductory pack.
jedan introductory poslali su posebno, on je već stigao, a ostatak stiže uskoro.
s(kršitelj koda)ing ostaje isti.

----------


## emira

tnx

----------


## bebolino_

cure do koliko kg je veličina M? Moj bebi ima 10kg i već ga duže vrijeme stišće cover oko nogica, tako mi ga je tužno gledati s tim crtama urezanim kad skinem pelenu. A oko trubuha ima dosta lufta. Inače mali nije uopće debeljuco.

----------


## bebolino_

da, počeli smo vel.M koristiti kad je imao oko 6-7mj. i sad sa 10mj. nam već neodgovara, kak je to moguće?

----------


## kahna

> da, počeli smo vel.M koristiti kad je imao oko 6-7mj. i sad sa 10mj. nam već neodgovara, kak je to moguće?


Evo link na njihove veličine i kilažu
https://intshop.motherease.com/shopd...99+Snap+Covers
Znaći M ti je do nekih 10-ak kg.

Luka ima 13 kg i koristimo M/L i Lg i za sada je ok.
Možda je M/L na knap ali još dura. Isto oko nogica zna imati malo crveno.
Ovisi kojom brzinom i u kojim uvjetima sam ga namještala   :Grin:

----------


## bebolino_

kahna, hvala ti na odgovoru. sad sam baš gledala veličine i jasno mi je zasto ga je jadnička tako stiskalo. Već moram naručiti vel.L

----------


## agata

Pitanje za one koje sunaručivale paket od 4ME covera, kako ste to naručili da svi coveri budu sa printom. Šta treba poslati upit na neki mail? Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

> Pitanje za one koje sunaručivale paket od 4ME covera, kako ste to naručili da svi coveri budu sa printom. Šta treba poslati upit na neki mail? Tnx


  :Embarassed:  ja ti ne znam točno. Nisam nikada ja naručivala, 
ali pretpostavljma da trebaposlati mail. 
Ne vidim koji bi bio drugi način  :/

----------


## slava

> Pitanje za one koje sunaručivale paket od 4ME covera, kako ste to naručili da svi coveri budu sa printom. Šta treba poslati upit na neki mail? Tnx


Kad naručuješ imaš onaj prozorčić gdje upišeš napomene. Tu napišeš kakve covere želiš što se tiče modela, boje i veličine. Možeš odabrati kombinacije koje god želiš   :Smile:  .

----------


## Becky

Hoće li netko naručivati nekaj od ME, nama bi trebao cover vel. L? Tak da poštarina manje izađe

----------


## agata

> agata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje za one koje sunaručivale paket od 4ME covera, kako ste to naručili da svi coveri budu sa printom. Šta treba poslati upit na neki mail? Tnx 
> 
> 
> Kad naručuješ imaš onaj prozorčić gdje upišeš napomene. Tu napišeš kakve covere želiš što se tiče modela, boje i veličine. Možeš odabrati kombinacije koje god želiš   .



Puno hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## kahna

> Hoće li netko naručivati nekaj od ME, nama bi trebao cover vel. L? Tak da poštarina manje izađe


I ja bi jedan Lg

----------


## aishwarya

> Becky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoće li netko naručivati nekaj od ME, nama bi trebao cover vel. L? Tak da poštarina manje izađe
> 
> 
> I ja bi jedan Lg


I ja sam treća

----------


## Becky

Cure a koliko nas bi trebalo biti a da se isplati- ja nemam baš iskustva s tim... (i drugo: kak ćemo se organizirati oko naručivanja/ plaćanja?)

----------


## kahna

Ovak:
Ja bi Air flow Lg OUR OCEANS 
i ako se još netko ne javi
Lg Rainforest

Na žalost ja ne mogu naručiti jer ne primaju Amex iliti Paypal, a drugo nemam.
Ak ni nitko od vas ne može - u tom slučaju imam koga zamoliti.


*Becky* ušteda je u paketu od 4 kom., povoljnije je.

----------


## aishwarya

> Ovak:
> Ja bi Air flow Lg OUR OCEANS 
> i ako se još netko ne javi
> Lg Rainforest
> 
> Na žalost ja ne mogu naručiti jer ne primaju Amex iliti Paypal, a drugo nemam.
> Ak ni nitko od vas ne može - u tom slučaju imam koga zamoliti.
> 
> 
> *Becky* ušteda je u paketu od 4 kom., povoljnije je.


Mogu ja  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

*aishwarya* može, onda ti naruči.
1. Kahna - Air flow Lg OUR OCEANS 
2. Kahna - Air flow Lg RAINFOREST

Ak se još tko javi, izbaciš br. 2.

----------


## mis-pis

Nek' je *kahna* spremna za kupovinu. Opet.  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## aishwarya

> *aishwarya* može, onda ti naruči.
> 1. Kahna - Air flow Lg OUR OCEANS 
> 2. Kahna - Air flow Lg RAINFOREST
> 
> Ak se još tko javi, izbaciš br. 2.


Ajd pričekamo do sutra da vidimo što kaže ana.m. Može?

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *aishwarya* može, onda ti naruči.
> 1. Kahna - Air flow Lg OUR OCEANS 
> 2. Kahna - Air flow Lg RAINFOREST
> 
> Ak se još tko javi, izbaciš br. 2.
> 
> ...



Ma naravno, meni nije žurba   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

> Nek' je *kahna* spremna za kupovinu. Opet.


Promaklo mi ovo   :Smile:  
Počeli su ga M/L žuljati oko nogica pa da promjenim.

----------


## Ena

Evo ja bih se ubacila, ako može.   :Smile:  

Air flow Lg ASIA

----------


## Becky

Na žalost ni ja nemam karticu potrebnu za plaćanje, pa ako netko ima...?
Ja bi air flow Our oceans vel. Lg.

----------


## Becky

A meni promaklo ovo da *aishwarya* naručuje  :Smile:  
Evo ja se javljam s ovim gore: Lg, air flow, our oceans- ako može?

----------


## kahna

1. *Kahna* - Air flow Lg ASIA  :Grin:  (nisam znala za taj)
2. *Becky* - Lg, air flow, our oceans
3. *Ena* - Air flow Lg ASIA
4. *aishwarya* -


A od kud ana.m ?
Pa nije ona tražila, ili je  :? 
Bdw. ak će i ona uzimati, ja sam za drugi (Lg rainforest)
pa makar i ak nije u kompletu sa 4 kom. bit će jedan s(kršitelj koda)ing, 
jesam u pravu?

----------


## aishwarya

> 1. *Kahna* - Air flow Lg ASIA  (nisam znala za taj)
> 2. *Becky* - Lg, air flow, our oceans
> 3. *Ena* - Air flow Lg ASIA
> 4. *aishwarya* -
> 
> 
> A od kud ana.m ?
> Pa nije ona tražila, ili je  :? 
> Bdw. ak će i ona uzimati, ja sam za drugi (Lg rainforest)
> ...


Da ali neće biti povoljnija cijena covera, a zbog cijene jedne poštarine ne isplati nam se riskirat carinu. Naručit ću danas ili sutra, 4 kom kako piše gore  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

OK!

----------


## aishwarya

Evo, naručila sam  :Smile: 
Javim kad stigne

----------


## kahna

> Evo, naručila sam 
> Javim kad stigne


Može.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ena

Super!  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

ako bi netko jos htio narucivati ja bi se ubacila (nemam potrebne kartice)

----------


## Dia

1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG

----------


## Becky

> Evo, naručila sam 
> Javim kad stigne


Super, javi na pp (ako slučajne ne budem tu pogledala) a i da utanačimo primopredaju i novčeke   :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, naručila sam 
> Javim kad stigne
> 
> 
> Super, javi na pp (ako slučajne ne budem tu pogledala) a i da utanačimo primopredaju i novčeke


Poslano jučer, doći će za nekih 10 ak dana minimum, ne očekujem prije

----------


## slava

Na ME stranicama ne vidim više onu tablicu sa s(kršitelj koda)ingom  :?

----------


## kahna

1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg

----------


## slava

1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M

----------


## kahna

> 1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
> 2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
> 3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M


Al smo zapele za tu prašumu   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

a kad imam i wetland i oceans i savannah, moram sve probati  8)

----------


## slava

Je li netko spominjao i _asia_ print?

----------


## kahna

> Je li netko spominjao i _asia_ print?


Da, spominjan je, ja sam ga naručila ali ne znam kako izgleda   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ena

Izgleda kao ovaj zadnji http://www.babykind.co.uk/wrapsairfloworder.htm
Meni najljepši print   :Smile:  .

----------


## ana.m

Curke evo mene izronila ja.
I ja bih isto.
E sada me molim vas uputite na stranicu neku gdje mogu izabrati kaj bih uzela. 

 :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> Becky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aishwarya prvotno napisa
> ...


Draga da te ovak pitam, one kaj si mi posudila su LG?
Nekak se slabo vidi na etiketi...  :Kiss:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Becky prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, jel pašu?

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aishwarya prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma super su gaće, čine mi se jedino malkice široke oko stukića, ja bih ima dodala još koji druker, ali inače su super.  Dosta su komotne i pokriju bez problema sve tako da nema šanse da curi van. Sada tek kužim kako su nam ove kaj imamo male.

----------


## aishwarya

> Ma super su gaće, čine mi se jedino malkice široke oko stukića, ja bih ima dodala još koji druker, ali inače su super.  Dosta su komotne i pokriju bez problema sve tako da nema šanse da curi van. Sada tek kužim kako su nam ove kaj imamo male.


možda su se već i razvukle pa su zato šire oko struka :/

----------


## ana.m

I kome se ja onda moram javiti za naruđbu?

----------


## slava

> 1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
> 2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
> 3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M


Nama seidruži   :Trep trep:

----------


## ana.m

1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M
4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG i air-flow savanna LG.

E a koja je cijena s dostavom?
Recimo koliko bi mene koštalo ova dva covera + dostava?

----------


## Dia

ne znam dal moze vise od 4 kom u paketu

a tko ce narucivati?

----------


## aishwarya

> 1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
> 2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
> 3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M
> 4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG i air-flow savanna LG.
> 
> E a koja je cijena s dostavom?
> Recimo koliko bi mene koštalo ova dva covera + dostava?


Pa paket je od 4 kom, i u principu svi tako naručuju. A košta oko 75 kuna s poštarinom

----------


## slava

Ja ću prepustiti ani.m da naruči 2 covera, ako netko ima za prodati M veličinu bilo kojeg uzorka   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Cure sorry na zbunjenosti još sam nova u ovome. Ne naručujem inače iz vana.
I ako ne može 2 komada ok, mada bi nama stvarno trebala dva. Ili ako netko ima za prodati veličinu Lg nema frke.
A ako ne može kaj sad...Snaći ću se nekak valjda.   :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

*aishwarya* još ništa?

Hajde da dogovorimo tu novu narudžbu   :Smile:  

1. Dia; rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
3. ana.m; air-flow - savanna Lg
4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG 

Jelo može koja od vas naručiti?

Ili da nam ti aishwaraya naručiš na neku od naših adresa? 
 :Trep trep:

----------


## slava

1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M
4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG i air-flow savanna LG.

Ja ipak ostajem pri svojoj narudžbi. ana.m reci koji cover želiš? Mogu ja naručiti.

----------


## kahna

> 1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
> 2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
> 3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M
> 4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG i air-flow savanna LG.
> 
> Ja ipak ostajem pri svojoj narudžbi. ana.m reci koji cover želiš? Mogu ja naručiti.


Samo podižem.

----------


## slava

> slava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
> 2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
> 3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M
> 4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG i air-flow savanna LG.
> 
> Ja ipak ostajem pri svojoj narudžbi. ana.m reci koji cover želiš? Mogu ja naručiti.
> ...


Cureeee! Naručujem li ili ne?

----------


## Dia

daaaaa, meni je hitno

----------


## ana.m

Pa ja bi oba ako može ako ne može svejedno mi je.

----------


## slava

Coveri naručeni.  :Smile:  
ana.m naručila sam ti our oceans

----------


## kahna

> Coveri naručeni.  
> ana.m naručila sam ti our oceans


  :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

> Coveri naručeni.  
> ana.m naručila sam ti our oceans


Super hvala!
 :Kiss:  

A onda kada bude iduća narudžba slobodno me pp-ajte ak ne skužim da naručujete, a do tada ću probati kupiti neki rabljeni...

----------


## zeljka231

Cure, mogu li vas pitati koja je cijena covera kad ovako naručujete? I...isplati li mi se kupovati novi...imam M, ali je mališi prevelik iako ima nešto malo preko 5kg. Plešu mu oko nogica pa mi ga je glupo staviti u upotrebu. Treba mi za tetre. Hvala!

----------


## zeljka231

Sad sam vidjela da je 75kuna plus dostava  :Embarassed:  . To je za 4 covera?

----------


## ana.m

> Sad sam vidjela da je 75kuna plus dostava  . To je za 4 covera?


Koliko sam ja shvatila 75 kuna je s dostavom.

----------


## zeljka231

Za četiri ili jedan?

----------


## zeljka231

Vjerojatno je za jedan...dok ja zbrojim sve u glavi  :Rolling Eyes:  . Hvala ti ana.m! A može li pomoć s drugim pitanjem  :Saint:  Isplati li mi se kupovati novi...imam M, ali je mališi prevelik iako ima nešto malo preko 5kg. Plešu mu oko nogica pa mi ga je glupo staviti u upotrebu. Treba mi za tetre. Hvala!!

----------


## slava

Možda da uzmeš rabljeni S veličinu. 
Moj sin ima preko 7 kg i kopčamo ga na zadnje dugme oko nogica, tj. na najveću veličinu. M veličinu kopčamo na srednje dugme oko nogica.

----------


## zeljka231

To sam i ja mislila...jedino što ovdje ne mogu na burzu, a na drugom forumu nisam uočila.   :Sad:

----------


## Dia

moj misic nosi M sa 11 kg

----------


## slava

> To sam i ja mislila...jedino što ovdje ne mogu na burzu, a na drugom forumu nisam uočila.


Daj oglas da ga kupuješ, možda ti se netko javi.

----------


## aishwarya

Stiglo je, ajd na pp kako bi željele da vam to predam. Naći se možemo eventualno za vikend

----------


## roby

> *aishwarya* može, onda ti naruči.
> 1. Kahna - Air flow Lg OUR OCEANS 
> 2. Kahna - Air flow Lg RAINFOREST
> 
> Ak se još tko javi, izbaciš br. 2.


Ubaci i mene za neki lg. i na drukere..........

----------


## roby

Što vi cure mislite? D. sad ima 9 kg i sz.M nas stišće. Dali postoji šansa da opet bude dobar kad se malo izduži a nogice stanje (sad su još uvijek kulenčići). Žao mi ga prodavati jer ga nismo puno koristili pa je kao novi.

----------


## kahna

*roby* kasniš   :Sad:  
Već su dvije ture naručene.

----------


## slava

1. Dia;  rikki (cicak) rainforest LG
2. kahna; air - flow - rainforest Lg
3. slava; air - flow - rainforest M
4. ana.m; air-flow -our oceans LG i air-flow savanna LG.

Cureeee stigli su  :D  :D . Šaljite podatke na pp da vam ih mogu poslati   :Smile:  .

----------


## slava

*ana.m*  :Cekam:  tvoju adresu, pa da pošaljem covere sve odjednom

----------


## ana.m

> *ana.m*  tvoju adresu, pa da pošaljem covere sve odjednom


Vidim tek sada, šaljem ti pp

----------


## silki

vidim da sve naručujete air flow covere od ME.
ja sam ubola 2 air flow i 2 rikky wrap. čisto da vidim koji će mi se pokazati bolji za ubuduće.
rikky wrap se super namjesti oko nogica i definitivno mi je bolji od air flow covera.

----------


## Dia

meni je rikki bolji za noc jer nam af curi sastrane, no rikki ne pase na sve pelene jer je dosta uzak na boku

----------


## silki

mi imamo OS ME i OS bella bottoms i paše na jedne i druge.

----------


## slava

Sad ste me zainteresirale za rikki. Inače mi se coveri na čičak nisu pokazali, osim Kamaris u S veličini, bio mi je odličan, mekan.

----------


## kahna

> Sad ste me zainteresirale za rikki. Inače mi se coveri na čičak nisu pokazali, osim Kamaris u S veličini, bio mi je odličan, mekan.


Rikki je za "mršavke" jer je uzak model, a air - flow za buce   :Grin:  
Naručila ja jednom prilikom rikki i samo sam ga probala staviti na Luku i odustala.

----------


## slava

> Rikki je za "mršavke" jer je uzak model, a* air - flow za buce*  
> Naručila ja jednom prilikom rikki i samo sam ga probala staviti na Luku i odustala.


Ništ' od rikkia, kako nam ide, bit će buco, ma već je   :Laughing:

----------


## Palonkica

Khm, khm!   :Bye:   Evo i mene. Rado bi se pridružila nekome tko uskoro planira naručiti nešto od ME. Imam problemček sličan *kahninom*. Dakle imam PayPal i AmEx što kod ME ne prolazi pa eto, lijepo molim neku dobru dušu koja bi bila voljna izaći mi u susret. Možemo se dogovoriti i preko pp-a.   :Smile:

----------


## silki

ako naručujem onu jeftiniju varijanitu od 4 komada mogu li kombinirati modele i printeve?
recimo 2 rikkija i 2 air sa različitim printevima?

----------


## kahna

Trebala bi.
Pa naručivale smo svakako.

----------


## anatom

hej , eto da se prikljucim!


niti jedna kartica na raspolaganju pa molim ako ima koja dobra dusa da me prikljuci grupnom  narucivanju covera!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## slava

> ako naručujem onu jeftiniju varijanitu od 4 komada mogu li kombinirati modele i printeve?
> recimo 2 rikkija i 2 air sa različitim printevima?


Kad naručuješ, nakon što upišeš sve podatke, imaš jedan prozorčić u kojem napišeš koje modele, veličine i printeve želiš. Svaki cover od četiri može biti različit i oni ti tako pošalju. Čak i ako pogriješiš i skužiš to na vrijeme, možeš poslati mail i zamoliti promjenu naručenog.

----------


## kahna

*anatom* hajde napiši koji bi i koliko covera.
Treba nas se skupiti 4.

1. kahna - Air flow - XLg, SAVANNA

----------


## anatom

kahna

ajd pomagaj!

Iva mi je sada oko 4.5 kg!
neznam koju velicinu da joj uzmem.sm ili  m!

imamo jedan sm ali nebih htjela da joj odmah bude mali !

uglavnom sada sam u problemu!

i kako na njihovoj stranici mogu vidjeti kakva je pinky boja?

----------


## kahna

*anatom* evo ovdje ti je pokraj svake veličine ti je za koliko je kg (odnosno lb podjeliš sa 2 i dobiješ kg)   :Wink:  
https://intshop.motherease.com/shopd...99+Snap+Covers

Koju da uzmeš?
Ja uvijek rađe uzmem malo veće pa ti duže traje, nego da je brzo premalo.
A i imaš više drukera pa možeš kombinirati.
A i ako je čičak opet možeš podesiti.

S drukerima bolje pašu bucama, a na čičak mršavicama.

Boja:
koliko vidim nemaju pinky.
A ove eco printovi su ti super.
Pogledaj kod mene u albumu:
http://public.fotki.com/kahna/sve-na...nforestml.html

----------


## anatom

> *anatom* hajde napiši koji bi i koliko covera.
> Treba nas se skupiti 4.
> 
> 1. kahna - Air flow - XLg, SAVANNA


2.anatom-Rikki- M , WETLANDS

Kahna Thx na odgovoru!

ako ostane suplje za jedan komad ja sam za jos jedan!

----------


## kahna

:Grin:  ja isto nemam karticu.

Znaći čekamo još nekoga, po mogučnosti s karticom.
A i trebalo bi nas 4 odnosno 4 covera, to je jeftiniji paket.

----------


## anatom

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivanche

Joj, ja bi isto, al ni ja nemam karticu.

Mi bi Airflow-Savana, medlg

----------


## kahna

Dok se mi pobrojimo, moje dijete smršavilo   :Grin:  
Sad nam je ok Lg.  :D

----------


## anatom

a ja nabavila prek burze 2 komada M pa sam sad mirna neko vrijeme! :D  :D

----------


## mrla

pozdrav! da li ima netko zainteresiran za kupnju covera samnom? 
ja trebam: air flow, LG, our ocean   1 kom

imam i karticu   :Wink:

----------


## marijana

Jel se mogu ja pridružiti narudžbi?
our oceans, air flow, med

Jel ova veličina ok za bebaca oko 8 kg, 6 mjeseci, pomalo bucmastog ili trebam veći cover?

----------


## mrla

> Jel se mogu ja pridružiti narudžbi?
> our oceans, air flow, med
> 
> Jel ova veličina ok za bebaca oko 8 kg, 6 mjeseci, pomalo bucmastog ili trebam veći cover?


možda ti je bolje uzeti veći cover med-lg (10-13,5kg), duže ćeš ga moći koristiti.

super što si se javila već sam mislila da ništa od toga. 
ajde cure, ima još koja zainteresirana da imamo 4 komada covera u narudžbi?

----------


## anatom

ajde onda ipak i mene pisite!


.anatom-Rikki- M , WETLANDS

----------


## slava

I ja bih jedan

*slava* - Air Flow savana, L veličina

Također imam karticu

Ima li nas 4 i tko naručuje?

----------


## ivanche

Prijavljujemo se na listu:
 Airflow-Savana, medlg
 :D

----------


## mrla

sad nas je i više... kaj bumo sad?

narudžba je ovakva:
1. mrla - airflow, LG, our ocean
2. marijana - airflow, MED, our ocean
3. anatom - rikki, MED, wetlands
4. slava - airflow, LG, savana
5. ivanche - airflow, MED-LG, savana

----------


## marijana

jel prekasno da ja ipak uzmem veličinu MED-LG, ostalo isto?

----------


## marijana

Mislim da je povoljno kad se uzimaju 4 covera. 
Kako to dalje ide s plaćanjem i slanjem nama?

----------


## mrla

nije kasno. može promjena veličine jer još nisam naručila. kod prijašnje narudžbe sam slala poštom ostalim curama nakon što su coveri stigli, a one su mi uplatile na tekući račun.

ovak je narudžba (molim da se upiše ko još naručuje):
1. mrla - airflow, LG, our ocean
2. marijana - airflow, MED-LG, our ocean

----------


## ivanche

1. mrla - airflow, LG, our ocean
2. marijana - airflow, MED-LG, our ocean
3.  ivanche - airflow, MED-LG, savana

----------


## marijana

Super, to ćemo preko pp dalje dogovoriti.

----------


## anatom

ako jos stignemo i mi kao 

4. anatom - rikki, MED, wetlands

----------


## mrla

Ovo je narudžba i sutra naručujem:

1. mrla - airflow, LG, our ocean
2. marijana - airflow, MED-LG, our ocean
3. ivanche - airflow, MED-LG, savana
4. anatom - rikki, MED, wetlands

----------


## anatom

mrla svaka cast!


brza i efikasna!

javi mi na pp koliko i gdje da ti uplatim!  :Heart:

----------


## slava

zakasnih   :Sad:  , šta ti je dan bez foruma   :Grin:

----------


## marijana

slava, bit će sigurno još narudžbi
ja ću prvo isprobati ove kad stignu pa možda uzmem još koji drugi print

----------


## slava

> slava, bit će sigurno još narudžbi
> ja ću prvo isprobati ove kad stignu pa možda uzmem još koji drugi print


Ok, sad mi i nije tako hitno. Eto, kad bude zainteresiranih, bilježim se s karticom   :Grin:

----------


## Mama Medo

pitanje: jesu M/L i L jednako duboki? medo mi je sa 12 i nešto sitno kg na ganici, a budući da ga uguram u rikki M (osim što je naravno preplitak) koji je do 9kg mislim da bi naš izbor logično bio M/L ili?

----------


## mrla

bok cure, samo da se javim da sam obavila narudžbu. cifru javljam kad skinu iznos s kartice...

----------


## mrla

> pitanje: jesu M/L i L jednako duboki? medo mi je sa 12 i nešto sitno kg na ganici, a budući da ga uguram u rikki M (osim što je naravno preplitak) koji je do 9kg mislim da bi naš izbor logično bio M/L ili?


ne znam koja razlika u dubini covera jer smo do sad imali M/L, a danas naručili L. Air Flow M/L je za kilažu 10-13,5kg, a vi već imate 12 i nešto. Možda je bolje naručiti L  (13,5-17,5kg)...

----------


## Mama Medo

hm, da... sigurno bih naručila rikki L, pa eto *slava* možeš i na nas računati za narudžbu  :Wink:

----------


## slava

Mi imamo 10 kg i nosimo L air flow već duže vremena, pogotovo za debelu noćnu kombinaciju.

----------


## Mama Medo

dogovorila sam jedan rabljeni AF M/L pa ću kad mi slijedeći tjedan stigne i kad isprobamo vidjeti hoću li naruliti i L, ali Rikki L bi svakako naručila!

----------


## mrla

> Ovo je narudžba i sutra naručujem:
> 
> 1. mrla - airflow, LG, our ocean
> 2. marijana - airflow, MED-LG, our ocean
> 3. ivanche - airflow, MED-LG, savana
> 4. anatom - rikki, MED, wetlands


upravo je stigla pošiljka iz Kanade!!! bez carine smo prošli, hvala Bogu!
molim na pp vaše adrese kuda da šaljem covere!

----------


## anatom

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marijana

Kako brzo!
Šaljem podatke na pp!

----------


## Mama Medo

jel ima još kandidata za zajedničku narudžbu? slava jesi odustala? (ja nažalost imam samo amex pa mi treba netko tko će naručiti)

dakle ajmo započeti popis:
1. Mama Medo - Rikki L - rainforest
2. Mama Medo - Rikki L - asia
3.
4.

 :Smile:

----------


## slava

Nisam odustala, dijete mi se deblja, pa nam treba veći
 :Smile:  

1. Mama Medo - Rikki L - rainforest
2. Mama Medo - Rikki L - asia
3. slava - air flow - asia
4.

Ja imam master i iskustvo u naručivanju   :Grin:

----------


## Mama Medo

:D

----------


## kahna

Hajde, uzet ću i ja jedan

1. Mama Medo - Rikki L - rainforest
2. Mama Medo - Rikki L - asia
3. slava - air flow - asia
4. kahna - air flow Xlg - savanna

----------


## slava

> Hajde, uzet ću i ja jedan
> 
> 1. Mama Medo - Rikki L - rainforest
> 2. Mama Medo - Rikki L - asia
> 3. slava - air flow - asia, L
> 4. kahna - air flow Xlg - savanna


Super, samo, može li se kombinirati xlg i lg?  :/

----------


## triplemama

Kahna zar već XLg cover  :D 
i kakav ti je ovo avatar ? je li ovo maca u grudnjaku   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Kahna zar već XLg cover  :D 
> i kakav ti je ovo avatar ? je li ovo maca u grudnjaku


Joj ne pitaj ništa.
Na očigled mi se deblja pa izraste, pa opet zdeblja i tako stalno.
Već je na 15 kg  :Grin: 
Stvarno mi treba jedan veći da mogu kombinirati, makar za noć.
A Lg mu, od kad sam kupila, kopčam na zadnje drukere  :/ 


A avatar - je maca je, maca.
Al nije moja, nit maca nit cika   :Grin:  (nažalost, u moj grudnjak nebi i maca stala)

----------


## slava

Poslala sam mail s upitom može li se kombinirati L i XL veličina s obzirom da su cijene različite.

----------


## kahna

> Poslala sam mail s upitom može li se kombinirati L i XL veličina s obzirom da su cijene različite.


Ok slava, javi onda.

----------


## marijana

stvarno je super ovaj ME cover!
Ja tek evo par dana mu stavljam i oduševljena sam!
Sad bi ja još jedan, možda rikki - savana, jer je ovaj drugi dosta mu širok, ali opet je super!
Eto, ako će još tko naručivati, uključujem se!

----------


## slava

> Poslala sam mail s upitom može li se kombinirati L i XL veličina s obzirom da su cijene različite.


Još uvijek nema odgovora  :/

----------


## Mama Medo

> slava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Poslala sam mail s upitom može li se kombinirati L i XL veličina s obzirom da su cijene različite.
> 
> 
> Još uvijek nema odgovora  :/


  :Sad:

----------


## kahna

A ništa cure, ako vam se žuri nemojte zbog mene čekati.
Evo imate i četvrtu.

A slava, ako ti nije problem, meni naručiš posebno na moju adresu ovaj.
Ili zajedno s vašima pa ćemo "našom" poštom (mislim na šogoricu), ako nije bed   :Wink:

----------


## slava

1. Mama Medo - Rikki L - rainforest
2. Mama Medo - Rikki L - asia
3. slava - air flow - asia, L
4. marijana-
5. kahna - air flow Xlg - savanna[/quote]

*kahna* nije mi problem, naručim ti pa šaljem preko "naše" pošte  :Smile:  

*marijana* reci koju veličinu covera ti naručujem

----------


## marijana

znaci ja bih med-lg, rikki, savana

----------


## marijana

sad sam pogledala da kod modela Rikki nema ova veličina koju sam napisala pa ću onda veličinu L
znači: Rikki-L-savanna

----------


## mrla

mogu se kombinirati različite veličine pa čak i XLg ubaciti... jednom sam naručivala tako...

----------


## kajsa

I ja bih se uključila u narudžbu ako nije prekasno! 

Meni treba ME Rikki S - Our Oceans

----------


## slava

> mogu se kombinirati različite veličine pa čak i XLg ubaciti... jednom sam naručivala tako...


A kako su ti onda naplatili paket od 4? Xlg košta više

----------


## kahna

slava jesu li ti odgovorili išta?
Mislim   :Rolling Eyes:  ja bi voljela proći jeftinije ak se može   :Grin:

----------


## slava

Nisu. Ma ja ću naručiti specijal + Xlg za tebe.

----------


## slava

> Nisu. Ma ja ću naručiti specijal + Xlg za tebe.


Naručila  8)

----------


## marijana

Jel sam i ja u ovoj narudžbi ili ne?   :Smile:

----------


## slava

Jesi   :Smile:

----------


## marijana

onda supač  8)

----------


## kajsa

A jesam li i ja u narudžbi?

----------


## slava

Nažalost ne  :Sad:  , ma već će se netko javiti, pa naručite zajedno   :Smile:  

Naručila sam: 
1. Mama Medo - Rikki L - rainforest
2. Mama Medo - Rikki L - asia
3. slava - air flow - asia, L
4. marijana- rikki L, savanna
---------------------------------------------
5. kahna - air flow Xlg - savanna

----------


## emira

Cure, koja je razlika između Riki i Air Flow covera, mi imamo Air Flow i odlični samo ćemo ih ubrzo prerasti pa bih htjela vidjeti kakav je Rikki??

----------


## silki

meni je rikki puno draži nego air flow ali ne paše na sve pelene jer je nešto uži u boku.
nikad mu se nije usjekao u nogice za razliku od air flow covera.

----------


## kahna

*emira* rikki je na čičak i za šlank bebe
a air-flow na drukere i za debeljuce.

Ovo da se rikki ne ureže u nogice mi je prvi glas 
*silki* u kojoj "kategoriji" je tvoja bebica?

----------


## r_i_t_a

pozdravod jedne mame koja bi platnene pelene ali nemam pojma koje da naručim.čitam sve textove ali ipak neznam ništa.  :Sad:  

imam dečka od 2,5 mjeseca.ima malo više od 6 kg.može li savjet šta mi sve treba kada kupujem.  :Heart:

----------


## kahna

Kreni odavdje:
http://www.pelene.info/upute-informacije.html

----------


## marijana

*r-i-t-a*
Možda da pogledaš na www.pelene.info, lijepo je sve objašnjeno što ti treba (20-tak pelena, 3 zaštitne gaćice, jedna kanta za odlaganje).
Ako naručuješ preko neta možda prvo da uzmeš manji paket pelena (5 kom) pa ćeš vidjeti jel ti odgovaraju. Na spomenutoj web adresi imaš i linkove za pelene iz HR.

----------


## marijana

kahna
sad sam vidjela da si ti već dala naputak...

----------


## Ginger

mogu i ja malo upasti?

vidim da se spominje carina...
ako carine, koliko nas oderu?
ja zamolila jednu curu da mi naruči, al nisam računala na dodatne troškove  :/
i jel s(kršitelj koda)ing još dodatno?

----------


## slava

Carina zajedno s PDV-om i taksama može iznositi 30-50% cijene s poštarinom, jer i poštarina ulazi u osnovicu za carinjenje. 
Moliš se da te ne ocarine i to je to.

----------


## marijana

još ništ od pošiljke?   :Cekam:  
Baš sam nestrpljiva, sory!

----------


## Ginger

> Carina zajedno s PDV-om i taksama može iznositi 30-50% cijene s poštarinom, jer i poštarina ulazi u osnovicu za carinjenje. 
> Moliš se da te ne ocarine i to je to.


 :shock:  :shock: 
pa bankrotirat ću!
hvala ti na odgovoru!

a o njihovoj dobroj volji ovisi hoće li me carinit?

----------


## slava

Stigli su  :D  :D , cure šaljite adrese na pp

----------


## silki

> *emira* rikki je na čičak i za šlank bebe
> a air-flow na drukere i za debeljuce.
> Ovo da se rikki ne ureže u nogice mi je prvi glas 
> *silki* u kojoj "kategoriji" je tvoja bebica?


nije baš šlank. 
ima lijepe debele nogice mišelinke  :Grin: 

evo ovak to izgleda:
slika1
slika2

----------


## kahna

:/  silki ja kad sam mom Luki stavila rikki cover i vidjela kak to izgleda, mam je išao na burzu.
Kaj tvog to ne žulja tako?
Jesi isprobala koji air-flow?

----------


## silki

imam i air flow i rikki,  po dva od svakog.
i definitivno su mi rikki više korišteni.
možda je do pelena? moje sve pelene koje imam dobro idu s rikki coverom. a stvarno imam svašta...

----------


## Bonavia

Dali ima netko zainteresiran za kupnju covera samnom?
Trebala bih :air-flow Lg savanna.
Nemam karticu, pa ako ima koja dobra duša koja ima.
Nije jako hitno  :Smile:

----------


## emira

nadam se da me moderatorica neće našpotati   :Kiss:  , ali stavila sam topic i na burzu pa mi se nitko ne javlja   :Sad:  

Vi korisnice ME covera ima li koja koja bi prodala koji svoj novi ili u super stanju Air Flow coverić u veličini M, bila bih joj jako zahvalna   :Wink:

----------


## enya22

I ja sam zainteresirana za kupnju Air Flow Snap covera, pa bih molila ako netko moze za mene naruciti (tj. ima odg. karticu, ja imam samo Amex):

Air Flow™ Snap Cover White- Sm (6-12 lbs) x 2 kom. 
Air Flow™ Snap Cover White - Med (10-20 lbs) x 2 kom.

Unaprijed hvala!   :Love:

----------


## enya22

Uspjela sam naruciti!  :D Sva sreca da postoje sestre...  :Grin: 
Btw, umjesto bijelih narucila sam Eco Theme Prints, ima tako lijepih uzoraka!

----------


## Pliska

Ja trebam 2 L covera i pokušala sam naručiti ali mi nije uspjelo   :Sad:   Pita me nekakvu lozinku  :/ 

Jel ima koja dobra duša da zna gdje sam pogriješila.

----------


## Teica

> Ja trebam 2 L covera i pokušala sam naručiti ali mi nije uspjelo    Pita me nekakvu lozinku  :/ 
> 
> Jel ima koja dobra duša da zna gdje sam pogriješila.


S koje stranice si pokušala naručiti?

----------


## Pliska

Sa one glavne njihove. Zar ima posebna za van USA ili Kanade?

Sa koje stranice vi naručujete?

----------


## Teica

Sad sam išla vidjeti kaj bi to moglo biti kaj te zbunilo.

Kad odabereš artikl (veličina, uzorak ili boja), odi na "Login". Tamo ti se otvore 2 mogućnosti: da uneseš svoj "user name" i "password" ako si stari kupac, pa to već imaš.
S lijeve strane ti je "register as a new customer". Ako 1.put kupuješ od njih, tu klik i upiši svoj "user name" i "password". I kupuješ dalje  :Smile:  

Jesam ti kaj pomogla  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Pliska

Ma probala sam se i registrirati ali me pita za državu i imam opciju samo USA  :?  Bez tog podatka mi nikako neda da se prijavim.

----------


## Teica

Prijavi USA i onda poslije kad pišeš mailing adresu napišeš svoju tj.tu ti dopušta da napišeš Croatia.

----------


## Pliska

Uspjela sam  :D  Probala sam se danas ulogirati pa napraviti kako si napisala ali mi je odmah ponudio sve zemlje. Uglavnom, naručena 2 nova covera   :Heart:

----------


## Teica

Super  :Smile:  !

----------


## Danči29

Po prvi put sam naručila covere (package) pa sam u posebnom prozorčiću napisala kakve uzorke želim, ali obzirom idemo na GO napisala sam u istom prozorčiću  i adresu, drukčiju od one iz customer information, na koju da nam pošalju covere.
Je to OK, odnosno je netko probao tako naručiti? 
Ili da im odgovorim na mail o shopping orderu i napomenem još jednom adresu za dostavu?

----------


## Teica

Jel to nešto kao "billing" adresa je jedna, a "mailing" adresa je druga? 

Kužiš kaj hoću reći? Adresa s koje naplaćuju, različita od one na koju šalju. To je npr.slučaj kad se radi o tome da poklanjaš nekome - plaćaš ti, šalju toj osobi.

Ako je to, nema frke, njima je to skroz uobičajeno.

Ako nisi sigurna jel dovoljno jasno i muči te to, ma pošalji još jedan mail da ti srce bude na mjestu   :Smile:

----------


## Danči29

> ... "billing" adresa je jedna, a "mailing" adresa je druga?


Upravo tako.
Ma valjda će bit sve OK...

----------


## Teica

Bit će  :Smile:  !

----------


## emira

Cure, koliko dugo su vam putovale pošiljke kad ste naručivale direktno sa ME stranice?

----------


## kahna

Ako se ne varam 7 - 10 dana  :/

----------


## anatom

ima li zainteresirnih za kupnju?

nama treba ali nemamo karticu!

 :Heart:

----------


## anatom

pa zar bas nitko?

----------


## -tajana-

Jel' vama ovo pisalo kad ste naručivale covere? Ne sjećam se da mi je to prije pisalo.

*We take card fraud seriously.
Your IP Address has been logged and will be used to trace you in the event of a fraudulent transaction. 

  We do not retain credit card details in our system. All credit card details are processed by our financial institution in a secure environment. We accept payment by credit card (VISA or MasterCard)*

----------


## marijana

Ja nažalost nemam prakse u naručivanju, 
a trebala bih 2 kom Rikki LG i to wetland i rainforest.

----------


## Smokvica.

Ne sječam se da mi je baš to pisalo, i ako stvarno nije čini se da su samo poboljšali sigurnosni sistem   :Smile:

----------


## marijana

anatom, jesi li još uvijek za kupnju?
probat ću ja naručiti (nisam još)
Zanima me gdje ste upisale koju vrstu covera naručujete jer tamo na posebnim ponudama, gdje se naručuju povoljnije 4 covera piše da trebaju biti dva bijela, a dva šarena?

----------


## Smokvica.

Mi smo na kraju, u napomeni, napisali da bi htjeli 4 šarena različita (ako nije problem..  :Wink:  ). Bili su susretljivi  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Imam dva nova ME covera koja mi ne trebaju...

----------


## marijana

Mimah, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Isabel

Prodaje li mozda tko Rikki covere small (sad imamo 6kg)?

----------


## anatom

Isabel mi smo sa tom kilazom vec nosili M. :/ 

a sada sa 8,5 kg L.

nije li N. S mali?

----------


## saska7

bas pregledavam ima li sto aktivno na burzi, al nitko ne da svoje ME covere  8) 
meni su od svih oni najbolji i ako ima tko volje skoro narucivat, ja bi bila zainteresirana za pridruzit se narudzbi jer sam bez kartica za 2kom vel. L (2 kom vel.M covera nosimo vec skoro godinu dana i idalje su super..  :Naklon:  )

narucila sam Rodine jer su mi po kroju odgovarale, al su drukeri katastrofa

----------


## makita

> bas pregledavam ima li sto aktivno na burzi, al nitko ne da svoje ME covere  8) 
> meni su od svih oni najbolji i ako ima tko volje skoro narucivat, ja bi bila zainteresirana za pridruzit se narudzbi jer sam bez kartica za 2kom vel. L (2 kom vel.M covera nosimo vec skoro godinu dana i idalje su super..  )
> 
> narucila sam Rodine jer su mi po kroju odgovarale, al su drukeri katastrofa


Mi smo naše M dali, a M/L još nam uvijek mogu. Zato ih nitko ni ne prodaje 8)

----------


## Mimah

Imam ja jedne M/ L nove, roze, air flow. Prodajem.    8)

----------


## saska7

*mimah* imas pp

----------


## Isabel

Ja kupujem ME Rikki covere, veličine L, ako netko ima! Ušćuvane, malo nošene ili nove...

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

cure, koliko ste najduže čekali na covere?
ja naručila prije točno mjesec dana i još ih nema  :Sad: 
sad, ne znam jesu li ih zadržali na carini i koliko to onda traje ako mi budu carinili...
do sada sam naručilava 3 puta i uvijek su mi jako brzo došli i nikad ih nisu carinili (kupovala sam po 2 kom pa nije bila velika cifra)

----------


## martinaP

Najduže sam čekala oko mjesec dana, i onda su mi htjeli naplatiti špediciju za 2 pelene i 1 cover (pa sam ih lijepo vratila natrag). Od tad ME nikad ne naručujem na svoju adresu, nego na mamu u Dalmaciji - tamo nikad nije bilo problema s carinom, i dođu za 2-3 tjedna.

BTW, ako nekome trebaju  u veličini S i M (na čičak), prodajem ih.

----------


## Ginger

hm, onda su ih možda zadržali na carini, al opet mi to duuugo traje
naručila sam samo 2 covera
i do sada sam naručilvala po 2, jedom 3 i tada su mi skoro naplatili carinu - na kuverti se vidio onaj štambilj da je za cariniti, al ga je netko prekrižio i nisam ništa platila
i najduže sam čekala 10 dana
a kome da se javim ako ne dođe za još koji dan, njima u ME ili da zovem carinu?

----------


## martinaP

Ne mislim da su na carini, dobila bi doma obavijest. 

Mjesec dana nije puno za inozemne pošiljke, ne ide to uvijek bez problema.  Pričekaj još bar 10-tak dana pa se javi u ME. Jedna pošiljka je iz USA išla do mene 2 mjeseca, greškom preko Brazila.

----------


## Ginger

hvala martina, pričekat ću još malo pa ću mailati

----------

